# Wolfsbarsche in der Toskana



## Albrecht (10. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Kollegen,
ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen Artikel übers Fliegenfischen auf Branzino in der Toskana (Ombrone Delta) gelesen... allerdings vertraue ich diesen Reiseberichten nicht sonderlich.

Ist hier Jemand an "Board" der diesbezüglich Erfahrungen hat?

LG Albrecht


----------



## drogba (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Toskana*

also mit der fliege fische ich bei uns nicht sonderen wenn dann mit gummi ködern ich kenne auch keinen einheimischen angler der mit der fligenrute auf spigola angelt .


----------



## Albrecht (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Toskana*

Hallo drogba,
wo fischst du denn?

Hier noch ein netter Link bzgl. Fliegenfischen im Mittelmeer;

http://www.medflyfish.com/mag/marcs.html


----------



## drogba (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Toskana*







ich war schon oft in der toscana (und an vielen stellen)angeln(und auch oft bin ich in den gewässer rund um genua und neapel) meistenst haben sich die strände bewährt wo viel los war da dort viel liegen bleibt z.b brot reste oder müll der ins meer gezogen wird und die fische magisch anzieht hört sich komisch an da man denkt das so viel müll garnicht im meer landet aber wenn man es über den ganzen tag berechenten und das in der hoch saison kommt schon recht viel zusammen .ein anderer punkt sind die hafen einfahrten und die hafen buhnen .naja wie auch immer  am besten finde ich die ganz frühen morgen stunden kurz vorm sonnen aufgang und kurz vor bishinein in den sonnen untergang besonders bewährt haben es bei mir kleine rassel wobbler in der farbe rot/weis mit einem ghost vorgeschaltet damit man direkt über dem grund fisch. besonder interessant sind auch die stellen wo es steil runter geht an den kanten stehen meistens die grossen burschen ist ähnlich wie bei zander fischen.kannst es ja mal probiren mit der fliege hab ja nicht gesagt das es unmöglich ist aber meistens ist es vom vorteil sich in häfen sich die methoden von den alten fischern und alten angler abzsuchauen wenn man sich nicht auskennt.immer wenn ich bei uns bin ist das erste was ich machen mir die fischer anzuschauen wenn die mit den booten reinkommen und dann nach dem verladen der fische zu fargen was immoment geht und womit ich könnte dennen stunden lang beim richten vom angel material zu schauen.zurück zu deinem fliegenflischen ich selber fische nicht mit der fliege aber an deiner stelle würde ich z.b bei einem angelveranstalter mal nachfragen ob der sowas nicht anbietet denn für dich würd es sicher shcwierig sein wenn du nicht fliessen italienisch sprichst die fach wörtert zum fischen zu benutzen ich weis die ja selbst nicht mal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.oder warste schon mal fliegenfischen in italien.? erzähl mal ein bissel über deine erfahrungen.  vileicht wäre auch ein versuch wert auf auglie(hornhecht) im scharen findest du sie in spät sommer brauchst höchstens ein schlauch booot oder padeelboot um zum fisch zu kommen das wäre sicherlich auch interesannt da die kampstärke ja mit der forelle zu vergleichen wäre.naja wurd dann doch noch was länger


----------



## Albrecht (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Toskana*

Hallo drogba,
bis jetzt bin ich in Italien immer anderen Hobbies nachgegangen  #6...
Ich bin auch nicht ausschließlich aufs Fiegenfischen eingeschossen.
In dem Artikel wurde gesagt, daß man schon im Frühjahr ganz gut vom Strand aus fischen kann. Kannst du das bestätigen?
Wie groß sind den die Mittelmeer-Wolfsbarsche so im Durchschnitt?

LG Albrecht


----------



## drogba (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Toskana*

ja und nein!wenn dan eher im späten frühjarh.also mein grösster war 4.6 kg.im durschnitt sind die aber so 1-3 kg!


----------



## Albrecht (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Toskana*

Hi drogba,
Petri Heil zu dem Superfisch!
Braucht man im ital. Salzwasser eigentlich eine Lizenz, und kannst Du mir vieleicht einen Ort empfehlen |pfisch: 

LG Albrecht


----------



## drogba (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Toskana*

ne du brauchst nur ne lizenz bzw. oder auch nicht weil das juckt da keinen wenn du mit dem boot rausfährst auf thune.


----------



## Albrecht (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Toskana*

danke für die Tipps drogba!

LG Albrecht


----------

